# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle تحديثات :  EFT Dongle V1.1.3 Release [15/07/2017]Add More Features

## mohamed73

*Release EFT Dongle V1.1.3* 
 ​*  ​ Features  Translate & Add All Android Device Language to any Language you want, Features:  All Samsung USA KOREA CHINA Etc ..... KitKat Lollipop Marshmallow Nougat (Not Remove After Format )   World's First EFT Dongle version 1.1.3 is released:
[FIX] Fixed all translating bugs (apks force close, no arabic added, network issues, TouchWiz errors.....etc)
[FIX] Fixed Factory reset without root and without adb
[FIX] Fixed arabic dictionary
[FIX] Fixed all device apks errors after any edit to them
[FIX] Fixed Free space in system partition after translating
[FIX] Make the translating process for non-arabic devices as the  international devices (completely same as the official arabic ROMs with  one click)
[NEW] Added 3 patches to ensure from translating as official ROMs
[NEW] Super translating just one click without any errors or patches all automatically
[NEW] Added Method 3 for translating for more support devices
[NEW] Unlock bootoaders for galaxy models: G900V N900V N910V N915V (initial support)
[NEW] Make kernel remove [please call me] protection without wipe efs
[NEW] Added support to translating MIUI ROMs (initial - no dictionary)
[NEW] Increased the number of supported devices (almost all devices in the world) for translating and patches
[NEW] Backup samsung security (Support all devices with all cpus with all android patch security)
[NEW] Restore samsung security (Support all devices with all cpus with all android patch security)
[NEW] Read samsung EFS (Universal support)
[NEW] Write samsung EFS (Universal support)
[NEW] Imporoved support for HTC & MTK devices
[NEW] Added safe launch to ensure from starting dongle correctly
[NEW] Full support for translating ROMs without root (system.img)
[NEW] Added Flashing firmwares for ASUS devices
[NEW] Added (urdu) translating language Fix bugs... Wait Next Update More Features More Brand Supported
We Have many Features For You   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]After install Update Please Run as Administrator       Get Now EFT Dongle From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

